# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC16F84A04-p

## tvdx

nopirku kontrolieri lai uztaisiitu lc-metru
ideja:
l nosaka ievietojot to kā spoli lc ģeneratorā kur c jau ir zināms
c nosaka pēc rc ģeneratora analogi ievietojot c kur r jau ior zinaams
jāizveido atiecīgie ģeneratori un izejas signāls jāpievada PICa ieejai ar to nolasa frekvenci un apreeķina nezinaamo
jautājums-vai šajam picam ir iekšējais ģeneerators vai ir jāslēdz 4 MHZ kristāls
aa man ir tas rezonators ar trim kaajaam bet man ir 4,0000092 MHZ to var izmantot pa taisno?
un cik sekundes liels ir 1 tikšķis?

----------


## dmd

ak vai....
vienkārši frekvenču mērītāju tu jau nevarēji uztaisīt pa priekšu, un pēctam apaudzēt ar pribambasiem? 

un tagad teksta uzdevums piektajai klasei.
 ja pēterītis anniņai iemet ar ābolu 4000009.2 reizes sekundē. cik ilgs laiks ir vajadzīgs pēterītim, lai iemestu anniņai ar vienu ābolu?

bet vispār jau ir instrukcijas, kuras aizņem 1 tiku, ir kas aizņem divus un vairāk. lasi datašītus.

----------


## karloslv

neviens laika mērīšanu uz tikiem netaisa, priekš tam ir iebūvētie taimeri dzelžu līmenī. sadali takts frekvenci ar dalītāju un gaidi taimera pārtraukumus. otru taimeri var izmantot kā skaitītāju ieejas impulsiem. par to tev jau stāstīja.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

PICam ir iebuvets ieksejais RC oscilaotrs, bet var but samera neprecizs. Ja gribi precizi, tad sledz klat kristalu.
Par tiem tikiem - pic viena insturkcija izpildas 4 tikos, kas ir ari mazakais solis, ar kadu var skaitit notikumus. Proti - ar 4mhz kristalu varesi dabut 1/1000 ms precizitati (nu patiesiba mazak, jo var but +- 1/1000ms kluda)
Beefs

----------


## tvdx

a kaa ar to 3 kaaju rezonatoru kaa šamējo slēdz klāt?

----------


## Velko

> a kaa ar to 3 kaaju rezonatoru kaa šamējo slēdz klāt?


 Parasti - 2 malējās kājas pie XTAL1 un XTAL2 (vai kā nu PICam šīs kājas sauc) un vidējo pie GND.

Par precizitātēm: visprecīzākais ir kvarcs, tad nāk keramiskais rezonators un visneprecīzākais - RC oscilators.

----------


## jeecha

Par PIC ieksheejo oscilatoru aizmirsti - tam nekaadas precizitaates nav, pat ja vinju nokalibree. Droshvien vari lietot kermisko rezonatoru (tiem parasti ir zem 1% precizitaate). Ja gribas stipri preciizu frekvenci - njem kristaalu.

Bet patiesiibaa es tomeer ieteiktu saakumaa kaadu totoriaali izlasiit, kaadu vienkaarshu gatavu sheemu uzbuuveet no tutoriaalja (Google->PIC tutorial) un tikai tad kjerties klaat pie kautkaa liela un sava. Starp citu arii RLC metru sheemas gatavas uz PIC kontrolieriem samekleet var pa pilno ar detalizeetiem aprakstiem un komentaariem kodaa... Preteejaa gadiijumaa sanaak ka tu teeree gan savu gan citu laiku jautaajot vienkaarshas lietas kuras ljoti aatri var noskaidrot pats.

Starp citu - peec tam kad buusi uztaisiijis pashu LC gjeneratoru tad naakamais graabeklis visticamaak buus kaa no taas frekvences un zinanaamaa L vai C izreekjinaat nezinaamo. Formulas jau protams nav sarezhgjiitas, bet probleema tev buus vinjas uzkodeet uz taa chipa (neliels "hints" - Microchip ir apnote un peldoshaa punkta aritmeetikas biblioteeka ko var izmantot shim meerkjim).

P.S. Ja tas tev ir kaads kursadarbs piemeeram, labaak vienkaarshi kaut vai tepat pajautaa lai kaads tev visu uztaisa no A-Z par alus kasti vai kaada nu muusdienaas ir ejoshaakaa valuuta, jo spriezhot peec jautaajumiem ko tu uzdod - pasham kautko pabeigt prasiis ljooooti ilgi  ::

----------


## tvdx

jaa zinu  gribeeju taisiit peec gatavas sheemas bet cenas sanaaca oi oi tad sapratu ka tādu čipu kā piem. LM311 var aizstaat ar paaris traņiem un izgatavot oscili kas ģēnerrē 1 hz-1 Mhz tad ar pic nolasa frekvenci un apreeķina

----------


## Andrejs

> LM311 var aizstaat ar paaris traņiem


 Nu iepriecināji  ::   ::   ::  
Tā mikrene pārdesmit saņus maksā  ::  

Klau, Tu vispār jebkad kādu mikroproci esi lietojis un programmējis? Beidz čakarēt prātu sev un citiem, paņem gatavu un VIENKĀRŠU shēmu, vai vislabāk gatavu kitu un taisi un lieto vesels. Nu un izvēlētais PICs ari nav tas pats labākais...

Andrejs

----------


## jeecha

Tas comparators (ja jau mineeji vinju tad vismaz kaads neliels plusinsh - esi vismaz netaa kaadu gatavu sheemu tomeer apskatiijis) maksaa 20 sanjus, paaris tranzistori (ja peerk paaris tranzistorus nevis 1000 gabalus) arii maksaa apmeeram taapat - kur ekonomija?

Katraa zinjaa taas paaris sheemas ko es apskatiijos gatavaas kad runa saakaas par sho teemu - vinjas visas var uztaisiit zem Ls10 (uz pashtaisiitas vai maketplates protams, pasuutiit vienu plati ir daargi :: . Daargaakaa dalja vinjos parasti sanaaktu LCD ekraans uz kura rezultaatus raadiit (eBay gan var no kjiinieshiem dabuut teksta displejus LJOTI leeti, nu tur paaris lati gabalaa par 2x20 piemeeram). Pasham gjeneratoram vaig detaljas ar preciizaam veertiibaam - ja negribaas pirkt daargaakaas 1% pretestiibas vai kondensatorus, var vienkaarshi pielasiit no leetajiem, ja pa rokai ir preciizs multimetrs.

Taakaa ja svariigs ir rezultaats nevis muuzhiigaa ciinja ar veejdzirnavaam - taisi ka labaak jau gatavu sheemu nevis kautko te gudro. Kautko gudrot vareesi kad nevaidzees citiem jautaat kaa piesleegt keramisko resonatoru.

----------


## tvdx

nu probleema taa vai  tas PICS pavilks jo tam rezonatoram frekvence biki lielaaka par 4 mhz
tie traņi man maajaas ir gana daudz un paarteejaas komponentes ar bet ar gaavajām shēmām tās neder jo ir citi numuri u.t.m.l

----------


## Andrejs

> tie traņi man maajaas ir gana daudz un paarteejaas komponentes ar bet ar gaavajām shēmām tās neder jo ir citi numuri u.t.m.l


 Klau, Tu esi dumjš, vai ari izliecies?
Pilns internets ar visādu frekvences mērītāju shēmām. Kur ir problēma? Nevari nopirkt mikreni pa 0.2Ls un dažas pretestības?? Nezini kā to darīt? Ok, tad jāsāk ar to ka jāsaka - esmu iesācējs, nezinu ko un kā. Labi ļaudis palīdzēs. Bet mesties iekša lietās par kurām nav ne mazākā sapratne un neklausīties padomus - tas laikam ir baigi "stilīgi". IZBESIJA.. sorri
A.

----------


## Epis

> nu probleema taa vai  tas PICS pavilks jo tam rezonatoram frekvence biki lielaaka par 4 mhz
> tie traņi man maajaas ir gana daudz un paarteejaas komponentes ar bet ar gaavajām shēmām tās neder jo ir citi numuri u.t.m.l


 ies ies.

Labs jautājums par nummuriem, ir tā ka tev nav jāskatās uz tiem nummuriem bet gan ražotāja dokumentācijā, un ja tavu tranzisotoru parametri ir kautcik līdzīgi (+-5-20%) kā tajās shēmās izmantotiem traņiem tad droši vari likt savējos.

nevienmēr lai nokopētu,atkārtotu kādu shēmu ir jāizmanto tieši tās detaļas, galvenais ir nokopēt pašu ideju,un kā tas tiek dabūts gatavs, pēctam vari izmatnot savējās detaļas kādas vien tev ir pa rokai.

----------


## tvdx

tieši to jau tad arii daru nokopeeju idejju ka f=1/(2*pi*sqrt(lc)) unto jau pašlaik taisu ar parastajiem krievu traņiem un kodensatoriem....taisiisu data link ar kompi un taadejaadi atteelosu datus(ietaupiishu uz displeja reekina)

----------


## next

Ieteiktu nomainīt kontrolieri uz PIC16f628.
Tad varētu ar TMR0 frekvenci skaitīt, bet TMR1 izmantot indikatoru reģenerācijai un 100 ms loga formēšanai.
Vēl labāk aizmirst par 7segmentu indikatoriem un izmantot LCD, tad ar 16F84 varētu iztikt.

----------


## tvdx

lieta taada ka sitas kontrolieris man naacis rokaa un kaajas pat briivas paliek ja caur seriaalo portu taisa

----------

